
The Trump website’s JavaScript tries to troll Obama - JeanMarcS
https://mobile.twitter.com/_cingraham/status/946462990504681472?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
======
JeanMarcS
But fails !

[https://mobile.twitter.com/pdglenn/status/946465050449018881...](https://mobile.twitter.com/pdglenn/status/946465050449018881?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)

(I know HN should not be about politics, but it’s a JavaScript story :) )

------
matt4077
This is so petty, so low, so unworthy of a thinking people...

For HN to continue it’s “safe space for brogrammers” policy is what’s going to
make them blush in 50 years, when asked by their grandchildren.

------
erric
So, in keeping with the JS and not the political part, it looks like this
wouldn’t even work as designed.

